# Small Cell plastic foundation, where to get?



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thought I saw a post not too long ago about someone started selling plastic SC foundation that is not in a frame, but I can't find the post.

Anyone know who it is?


----------



## Jeff L (Dec 13, 2016)

Mann Lake, Rite-Cell is what I think your looking for


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There is none that I know of and I'm kept pretty well informed. Rite cell, last I measured some, was 5.4mm

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/RiteCell54Measurment.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, disappointment, but thanks for the info.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you going to give it another try Oldtimer?


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

I ended up using a band saw to cut the 'frames' off of Mann Lake PF-120-something frames. Tony P.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It's about freight Toekneepea, costs a fortune to get stuff from USA to NZ, foundation only is going to cost a lot less than full frames.



beemandan said:


> Are you going to give it another try Oldtimer?


No it's a buddy of mine wants to try it on 20 hives but he cannot find a source of foundation only and does not have a Beesource account to ask. He got quotes on sending full frames and ended up at $8 per frame all up, much as he wants to try it, hardly viable.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

OT>> 4.9mm wax for our medium size wood frames. (haven't seen any sc plastic foundation for sale).

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.co...-5-5_8-Crimp-Wire-Foundation/productinfo/285/

https://www.dadant.com/catalog/f46000sc-4-9mm-medium-brood-small-cell-foundation-25lbs


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks but unfortunately importation of any hive products including beeswax is prohibited here.

Still surprising how many nasties (_N cerana_ etc..) have been able to find their way in anyway, illegal bee imports maybe.

My buddy will just have to either bite the bullet on price, or use NZ made wax foundation, there are a couple of SC mills here.


----------

